# Layout of flat roof tile



## IslandBuilder (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello from the Turks & Caicos islands !

I am a professional home builder that has a question of the starting point of a hip roof when there is a porch roof(gable) coming off the hip.

The porch roof is separated from the main roof by a valley so I was going to start at the gable of the porch with a 1/2 tile and work towards to the valley next course would be a full tile working towards the valley and so on.

My confusion is when I start the main roof. the porch roof is not centered with the main roof . I will need to come up about 6 or 7 courses to get up above the porch roof ridge that fades into the main roof.

I was going to start on the left with a 1/2 tile up against the hip ridge and work to the right and fade into the valley. On the other side of the porch roof I am confused on where to start? and also when I get above the porch ridge to have all the joints staggered in the middle of full tile below.

should I use the course that gets me above the porch ridge as a point of reference and run vertical lines off of that point. 

These are flat tiles .

Any guidance/suggestions would be appreciated


----------

